# 1991 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Up until 2010 the 1991 Specialized Stumpjumper was my MTB ride.

Love this bike over the years something chronic, have posted a story about it at:
http://digitalhippie.net/2011/02/01/wheel-love-1991-specialized-stumpjumper-comp/

Prior to the Stumpy had a 1990 Shogun Prairie Breaker, prior to that a 1988 Apollo Everest

Not sure whether I should hang the Stumpy on the wall as is, try to restore it to original condition, or turn it into a cool 1x round town bike.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Restore and ride! No real point hanging it on the wall unless its broken. If you do decide to single it send the parts my way! Thanks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Keep rockin' it as it is or restore to original spec.

I had the same year, next model down as my first real MTB too.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

That was my first 'real' mountain bike. I loved that thing (other than the matte finish), it was built like a brick $hithouse. 

And ride it like you stole it.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

RickD. said:


> And ride it like you stole it.


Hell yeah, what he said.:thumbsup:


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey, I did that exact same reflector tape thing on my 1st real mtb in the early 90's.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Those are great bikes....I'd say classic as far as off shore mass produced stuff. Mass Produced Classic . MPC... you heard it here first.


-Schmitty-


----------



## ephsea (Feb 22, 2010)

Schmitty said:


> Those are great bikes....I'd say classic as far as off shore mass produced stuff. Mass Produced Classic . MPC... you heard it here first.
> 
> -Schmitty-


MPC...good potential thread name? I have lots that fall into this category - ride great but not collectible. This place needs more acronyms...


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

MPC for sure. I had one as well. Really nice riding bike.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

~martini~ said:


> MPC for sure. I had one as well. Really nice riding bike.


Mass produced crap.....................

only kidding , I really like the Stumpies, particularly the 94-96 Prestige frames.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I know there are some here that put their nose up to anything that wasn't hand made in a one-man shop, but I think most would consider 80s to early 90s Stumpys as classics.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Fred Smedley said:


> Mass produced crap.....................


Hey, at least the seat post doesn't slip!

-Schmitty-


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm biased but I reckon the Stumpy is a classic. Definitely had many years of great riding with it.

Bummer is after back surgery the riding position has proved to be way too stretched out for me. I ride a Mojo HD dually now, absolutely love it (do ride it like I stole it!). 

Rather than hack up the Stumpy to turn it into an around town bike (sacrilege!) I reckon it might be better to hang it up on the wall as is and take it out once in a while. Might put the original forks and stem back on, that's probably about it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Schmitty said:


> Hey, at least the seat post doesn't slip!
> 
> -Schmitty-


hahaha!

I like MPC.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

" is that an MPC
Hey you know me"
enter the jackson 5 chorus: lalalalalaala


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> " is that an MPC
> Hey you know me"
> enter the jackson 5 chorus: lalalalalaala


Drinking tonight?


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Read your story! Pretty rare to have an MPC 1991 Stumpy comp,
And ride Uni's Offroad.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

jimbowho said:


> Read your story! Pretty rare to have an MPC 1991 Stumpy comp,
> And ride Uni's Offroad.


No way, that is too cool. A parallel universe!

Can I post your pic in my blog, that would make a funny story


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I had the 1992 Comp and loved it. Really a sweet bike.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Digitalhippie! Blog away. Nice 24" Kris. I went the cheapo route and modified a Torker to fit a 2.35 Mtn tire. Tube mod under the seat, I'm good with it. Brakes would be nice but I honestly go easy stuff only with one wheel. Plus clamp on canty's are way fugly. Want me to post a pik of the drive side so you can get a 1X visual of the stumpy? It really works well. Ride on.


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> Mass Produced Classic . MPC... you heard it here first.
> 
> -Schmitty-


Schmitty strikes again !


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

mechagouki said:


> I had the 1992 Comp and loved it. Really a sweet bike.


I have always wanted those inverted forks...! :thumbsup:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

jimbowho said:


> Want me to post a pik of the drive side so you can get a 1X visual of the stumpy? It really works well. Ride on.


that would be great, thanks!


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Wierd. Photo didn't work. Will try later.

Tried again. Upload image sizing won't work. I'm no PC expert. Off to the Superbowl.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thought I better give the Stumpy a good clean and get a nice pic of it. It comes up alright for a 91 MTB!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

That is a nice looking bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Can you take the candy cane decals off?


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hehe, yeah Rumpfy, I regret putting that stripey reflective tape on, each time I look at the bike these days! 

I used the Stumpy to commute to work along a highway in the wee hours of the morning for a while years ago so thought being seen by truck drivers etc might come in handy  

I tried to remove the candy cane a while back. It's sort of has a metallic base and and comes of in small flakes taking the paint with it. Bummer. 

Maybe one day will get the bike re painted and deal with it then.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

doh double post, the forum server is clapped out ATM...


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Heat gun*



digitalhippie13 said:


> doh double post, the forum server is clapped out ATM...


Try warming the tape up with a heat gun, makes it way easier to remove. Then there is the sticky residue, Goof Off. :thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I wouldn't mind seeing more Specialized Stumpjumpers.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

proto2000 said:


> Try warming the tape up with a heat gun, makes it way easier to remove. Then there is the sticky residue, Goof Off. :thumbsup:


thanks for that, will give the heat gun a try. The tape has been on for +10 years, it seems quite brittle but if it works that would be great!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred Smedley said:


> ,
> .... I really like the Stumpies, particularly the 94-96 Prestige frames.


+1 on that! I would love to find an old steel stump to build up!

@ op; Nice bike!!


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a 1992 Stumpjumper Comp that is near stock and well used by its previous owner who I work with and gave me the bike for free.
He used it mostly in the 90s as his daily ride for his job as a bike messenger in portland. He has used it touring as well apparently and lent it out to other buddies to tour the western US quite a few times. 
What's even more cool is that he had custom wheels made for it...Phil Wood hubs on Mavic rims. He said the Phil hubs have been rebuilt 3 times throughout the life of this bike!
They spin so smooth, but the rear axle has the smallest amount of play in it right now.
I love this bike. In 1992 I was 14 and had just really gotten into mtbing. I could only afford a Mongoose hilltopper from that period (I still have that frame), but during that period of my life, a buddy's dad had a stumpjumper in lime green that I got to ride around the neighborhood one day. I wanted a sj so bad, but saw them as elitist rides that I would never have. I have one now from that period of my life and it is an amazing ride. I love riding my Titus Motolite, but a third of my training is done on the 1992 pink with turquoise decaled Stumpjumper that I will hang onto as long as I can. 

Riding it tomorrow am and will try to snap a pic of it somewhere along the ride so I can post it up here later for y'all. Early 1990s Stumpjumpers are definitely MPCs that should be ridden cause they just ride so well!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i remember seeing a white stumpjumper built w/ suntour xc at the bike shop in 1990 and it was THE mountain bike to have.. too bad it was THE price tag to avoid.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

*Here is my 1992 Stumpjumper Comp*


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

forgiven_nick said:


>


Cool:thumbsup:


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

There is a white stumpjumper on san diego's craigslist right now.
He is asking 200 for it and said the original price paid in the early 90s was over $1000.
Just wanted to give some of you guys an opportunity to buy it if it was the one you saw 20yrs ago, but weren't able to buy it then.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*sigh* Love to come across something like this..


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Thought I better give the Stumpy a good clean and get a nice pic of it. It comes up alright for a 91 MTB!


Beauty!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StephenR (Apr 5, 2011)

Seems appropriate that my first post on the forums should be about my first mountain bike. 

The 1991 Stumpjumper Comp was my first mountain bike. Great bike, wish I still had it. I got a nice deal on a Merlin frame in early 1992 and once I finished building it didn't ride the Stumpjumper much. I eventually sold it for $500 to a friend. There was always something about the feel of the ride that I liked a lot. Yours looks like it is still in great shape. If I still had one I would not hack it for the parts.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I think the early Stumpys are THE classic mountain bikes. My first was an '83 SJ, that was stolen a year later due to my own stupididty. Then replaced by an '84 SJ. I loved that one more than anything. It came with the sleek Saturn rims and the headset and canty brake arms were annodized black. The bullmoose bars just looked unbreakable too. Sadly it was stolen in the summer of '86 when the Kryptonite lock was cracked open. A year ago I found a museum quality '85 SJ on Ebay. I bought it to fill the void left by that stolen 
'84 SJ. I also found a Specialized bullmoose bar set on Ebay and installed that to give it the full classic look. Like the SJ's before it, it will never see the dirt. It's my local cruiser, and I've probably waxed it more than I've ridden it. My trail bike is 1997 SJ Comp. It has worked flawlessly for me everytime, that's the reason I haven't bought a new one. Rest assured when the day comes, it will be another Stumpjumper that I buy!


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

StephenR said:


> Seems appropriate that my first post on the forums should be about my first mountain bike.
> 
> The 1991 Stumpjumper Comp was my first mountain bike. Great bike, wish I still had it. I got a nice deal on a Merlin frame in early 1992 and once I finished building it didn't ride the Stumpjumper much. I eventually sold it for $500 to a friend. There was always something about the feel of the ride that I liked a lot. Yours looks like it is still in great shape. If I still had one I would not hack it for the parts.


Whats really funny is that the coworker who gave me his 1992 stumpjumper in the picture above also has a Merlin from the 90s. He said the same thing about not riding it much, but loving it so much that he wanted to give it to someone who would appreciate it. I definitely do. Just about every ride I do on it, he will end up having to hear about it when I make it back into the office!

Don't look now, but here is a nice 1992 M2 frame/fork/headset in green:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-Stu...=300542490021&ps=63&clkid=8272669878392825403


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Sweet! But for me.. the steel frames are the shizzle!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

*20 Years*

I spent a couple of days last week testing out a 2011 Stumpjumper Comp (FSR 29'er). You realized how much stuff has changed in 20 years when you sit it beside the 1991 Stumpy!

More pics at:
http://digitalhippie.net/mountain-biking/2-stumpys-20-years/


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking through some boxes of old slides I came across a few more of the 1991 Stumpy
http://digitalhippie.net/about/wheel-love-stories/wheel-love-1991-specialized-stumpjumper-comp/

The Stumpy before upgrades, pride of place in the kitchen


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rockshox Mag 20 upgrade joy, in the lounge


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

And the day the back wheel got instantly shredded by a branch that went through the rear wheel and then got wedged across the rear brakes... I was hauling down an overgrown old fire trail at the time. A lot of spokes got nuked before the wheel stopped rotating, it was pretty funny from memory!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Rockshox Mag 20 upgrade joy, in the lounge


 Creepy...Very, very creepy.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

jeff said:


> Creepy...Very, very creepy.


hehe, indeed!

I found the original RockShox Mag 20 info sheet the other day which folds out to a large centrefold style poster of Greg Herbold wearing a leather jacket, sweat drops on his chest, fondling a Mag 20 fork with the text say 'Trust Me'.... now that IS a creepy way to sell a suspension fork, even back then


----------

